
Christmas hacking project: Wikipedia on the iPhone - toffer
http://collison.ie/wikipedia-iphone/
======
toffer
Here's another approach to building an offline Wikipedia reader:
[http://users.softlab.ece.ntua.gr/~ttsiod/buildWikipediaOffli...](http://users.softlab.ece.ntua.gr/~ttsiod/buildWikipediaOffline.html).

------
danielha
Very cool. I've recently started using <http://keishi.net/ipodia/> for online
Wikipedia browsing. Good if you iPhone isn't jailbroken.

------
vlad
Cool! And it will even fit on the 4GB iPhone.

~~~
rms
Text only, probably

~~~
scw
From Avi Bryant <http://www.avibryant.com/2008/01/dont-panic.html>: It's not
perfect yet - there's no images, just text, and the parser is pretty basic and
doesn't know about tables and stuff

------
ajkirwin
An interesting idea, but I think that some sort of solution where you could
not only keep a copy of Wikipedia in your pocket, but get rolling updates to
it every day/week/time_period would be nicer. Especially on an iPhone/iPod
Touch, with the wi-fi or EDGE.

~~~
pc
It would be nicer alright, but having used it for a while, I've found it
doesn't make much difference. A Britannica edition used to last a decade; I
can survive a few months without update.

